# Bite was on in the back yard



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

Had to fish at sunset tonight but only had time to hit the pond in my back yard.
Made four cast and got four fish. Then dinner was ready.
































My Son in law got two pic's with his iphone.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

This time of year, sunrise and sunset after the thunderstorms,
are the best times to find that kind of action.

But I can see you already knew that...


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

believe it or not i've done the 4 fish in four cast thing myself so i can relate to how stoked you are [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif] congrats on a job well done


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Gotta love it when they're hittinh hard like that! Good times...


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Way to go Matt. I went 9 for 9 on crappie once, but don't think I've done better than 2 in a row on bass.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

looks like you should fish there more often.


----------

